# Your first console?



## Koopa K (Aug 27, 2016)

Mine was the Wii. What was yours?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 27, 2016)

My first ever console was the SEGA Dreamcast. We still own one and play it every now and then.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 28, 2016)

The first one I ever had was a Nintendo 64. I still play it when I go home to my parents' house for the holidays. Our controllers are in pretty rough shape though lol


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2016)

N - E - S, baby!


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

nintendo DS


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 28, 2016)

Sega Master System. We had barely any games on it. We mostly rented our games. Or either played the built in motorbike racing game, a light gun duck shooting game... or the hidden maze game that involved a snail.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nintendo DS  Lite. I still have it :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

My first console was the first playstation, played me some crash bandicoot and frogger on it. I also played Nintendo 64 at my babysitter's house, it was fun.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 28, 2016)

My first console was PSone.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 28, 2016)

my first one was the gamecube. i don't have it anymore (because i got a wii when i was nearly ten, which got replaced by the wii u five years later), but it's still my favourite console to this day.


----------



## Espionage (Aug 28, 2016)

My first console was an original nintendo.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 28, 2016)

First nintendo console was the Wii. Other than Nintendo it was the PS1


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 28, 2016)

Gameboy advance. But if we're talking like tv console, gamecube.


----------



## Espionage (Aug 28, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> First nintendo console was the Wii. Other than Nintendo it was the PS1



Uhh, sorry to burst your bubble mate but that's incorrect. First nintendo console was back in the EARLY 1990's... Here, here's a picture of it.







EDIT: Whoops, my apologies - I read what you wrote wrong - please accept my apology.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

Gameboy Color as for my Nintendo consoles I think in.. 2000? Maybe lol my parents were always late with stuff.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 28, 2016)

Gameboy Color


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 28, 2016)

Nintendo GameCube


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 28, 2016)

Gameboy Color : 3


----------



## Cascade (Aug 28, 2016)

My first console was Nintendo 64.


----------



## Blacklist (Aug 28, 2016)

The Wii. Loved playing Super Mario Bros. Wii in it.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> N - E - S, baby!


^yup


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2016)

My first console was the NES even though it was a bit before my time. It's just what my parents had. Then N64 and GameCube, man how I still love those games.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 29, 2016)

this ole junker right here


----------



## creamyy (Aug 29, 2016)

Mine was the Super Nintendo. I still have it but it doesn't work no more


----------



## pktispan (Aug 29, 2016)

I had the PS2, 
Then a PSP,
Then a Wii
Then a DSi
Currently I have a New 3DS XL, I'm thinking about getting a Wii U or waiting for the NX.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

Really, your first was the Wii? Oh my baby, how young you must be! 
This granny here, her first one was the original Gameboy. Such a brick it was! But I still have it and works perfectly fine even nowadays.


----------



## Rizies (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh god i feel old. My first was a SNES, then the N64, gameboy pocket, gameboy color, playstation 2, wii, and gameboy ds.

Now that i am living with my fiance we have xbox 360, xbox one, playstation 3 and gamecube.

And of course the New 3DS


----------



## hyperan (Sep 1, 2016)

Nintendo ds lite. I still use it sometimes


----------



## cornimer (Sep 1, 2016)

Mine was a Wii. Got it in 2007.


----------



## MilezX (Sep 3, 2016)

A Nintendo 64 was my very first console, I remember the days of playing Super smash bros, Mario Kart, goldeneye and Perfect dark with my brother. They were good times and fun times! Handheld wise if that counts was a Gameboy color, the first I remember getting in that was a Hot Wheels game that I always used to play, when I had that chance. That and Mario golf, that's probably why I'm so hooked on the Mario Golf series so much now. I play them all of the time! :0


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

playstation.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Nintendo DS Lite. My parents wouldn't buy me anything before that. :c


----------



## Holla (Sep 3, 2016)

PlayStation One. But that's because it was my Dad's and he gave it to me.

First system that was truly mine from the beginning was a Coral Pink DS Lite. Which I got shortly after launch as only the Coral Pink, Polar White and Onyx Black colours were available at the time.

To this day I still have both of these systems. ^_^


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 3, 2016)

My first ever game console was the Gamecube, then followed by the Wii (I think). My first DS, however, was the DSi XL.


----------



## Whisper (Sep 4, 2016)

It was a Gameboy Advance, my older brother gave it to me.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 4, 2016)

My first console is the Gamecube. I don't know where I put the Gamecube actually. I wonder where it is now...


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 4, 2016)

I used to borrow my brother's Nintendo DS Lite, and Game Boy Advance SP for playing his games, such as Pok?mon Heartgold and Super Mario Advance. I would also play on the Wii that my family got for Christmas. The DS Lite and GBA SP are mine now, and my family doesn't play on the Wii as much as they used to anymore.

My first system was a red crimson DS Lite, seperate from my brother's. My mom bought it for me in 2011 along with a brand new copy of Pok?mon White. It was cheap since at the time the DSi and 3DS had already been released. I had great memories with it, and I still have it.

I actually bought a 2DS with the same color scheme as my DS Lite recently.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 6, 2016)

My first console I played with was the N-64, but my parents already had that before I was born. So the first console that was actually bought for me was the Wii.


----------



## Milleram (Sep 6, 2016)

N64. Still my favourite console.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 6, 2016)

NES as a hand me down from my brother when I was like 6 and got a N64 a couple years later.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 6, 2016)

u,mMM i played with my brothers gameboy when i was younger, but i really only count the gamecube as MY first console


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Atari 2600


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Chroma Red said:


> Atari 2600



Now THAT's old school!

My first one was the SEGA MasterSystem. I remember the first game too, which was Alex Kidd and the Lost Stars. Whoever made that was on acid.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 11, 2016)

NES


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 11, 2016)

The N64


----------



## Arkhu (Sep 11, 2016)

NES. :^)


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 11, 2016)

Playstation 1


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 11, 2016)

My first console was a PS2 back in like 2004. Nintendo-wise, it was the Wii in 2007. I'm not sure why I didn't jump into console-Nintendo with the Gamecube, but for whatever reason I don't remember it ever being a thing. Like I never really heard about it. Then the Wii was announced and suddenly everyone wanted one.

those years might be wrong im just guessing ok??


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

My first console was a gameboy advanced. I still have it somewhere in my house.


----------



## laineybop (Sep 11, 2016)

My brother & I had to share a NES, then I bought my own when I got my first apartment. My first handheld was a DS phatty.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Mine was a Master System II, all so have a Mega Drive II, SNES, PSOne, Wii, Wii U, PS3, 3DS & 2DS and i used to have a Sega Game Gear but the screen broke :/


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 11, 2016)

gamecube!


----------



## Uskglass (Sep 12, 2016)

I was one of the last people in my group of friends to start playing video games. I got a pastel blue DS lite a few years after they came out, but still before the DSi, I think. I still have it, although the hinges are pretty badly broke.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

The first console I played on was a NES. It's not because I am that old or anything (I was born in 2000 so yeah) but it was because it was my dad's console. I used to play SMB2 for hours! I couldn't even get past the first stage but it was fun nontheless! 

The first console that I actually bought myself was a GameCube with Mario Kart: Double Dash!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

lars708 said:


> The first console I played on was a NES. It's not because I am that old or anything (I was born in 2000 so yeah) but it was because it was my dad's console. I used to play SMB2 for hours! I couldn't even get past the first stage but it was fun nontheless!
> 
> The first console that I actually bought myself was a GameCube with Mario Kart: Double Dash!!



oh god smb 2.. that game is so.. annoying for a lack of better phrase especially that bird boss things and whatever after lol xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2016)

My first console was probably a N64


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

My first console is not nintendo related. it was way back when the Sega genesis was still popular.


----------



## abc123wee (Oct 3, 2016)

Gonna make some people feel old, but my first personal console was the Nintendo DS Lite. Got it with Phantom Hourglass on the Christmas of 2007.
But before that, my family owned our neighbor's old Macintosh. Had some classic Point-n-clicks on that thing, but it broke about a year (my brother -_-) before I got the said DS.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Oct 4, 2016)

my first console was an original gameboy, but the only game cartridge i had for it was tetris because i was broke so i never really used it that much... i think it's actually still in my room somewhere lmao.


----------



## V-drift (Oct 4, 2016)

abc123wee said:


> Gonna make some people feel old, but my first personal console was the Nintendo DS Lite. Got it with Phantom Hourglass on the Christmas of 2007.
> But before that, my family owned our neighbor's old Macintosh. Had some classic Point-n-clicks on that thing, but it broke about a year (my brother -_-) before I got the said DS.



I don't think that is old enough to make anyone feel old, buddy. ^^;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 5, 2016)

Mine was the GBA and the GameCube.


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 6, 2016)

For me it was the original xbox, I got it 2003 when i was 6 years old along with a halo game... my first nintendo console was a ds lite but im not sure when i got it


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 6, 2016)

our first console that I shared with my brother was the n64


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2016)

I think it was the Sega Genesis. Spent a lot of time playing Samurai Shodown, Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and World of Illusion.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Oct 6, 2016)

Mine was the nintendo 64


----------



## mondogecko9 (Oct 8, 2016)

First I ever played was probibly the original Xbox, PS1, or basically anything Nintendo.


----------



## Ayarii (Oct 11, 2016)

Nintendo 64


----------



## Yumetsu (Oct 11, 2016)

NES. also a gameboy advance, and playstation 1.


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 11, 2016)

mine was the nintendo 64, when i was a wee lad. i remember my parents got it for me for christmas, along with super mario 64 and some other games. i miss those days..


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

DS Lite


----------



## Smith777 (Oct 17, 2016)

PS4


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

Playstation and Gamecube


----------



## Barbara (Oct 17, 2016)

Nintendo DS Lite, if handhelds don't count: Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Amherst (Oct 18, 2016)

Nintendo 64 or a gameboy colour, whichever one came first! Oh man, so nostalgic. I still have both! We should all post pics!


----------



## Chiana (Oct 20, 2016)

My first console was some Atari thing.  My sister and I had a game called Joust and an awful E.T. game which we never really got the hang. of.  We had a few other games which were even less memorable.

My first Nintendo item was Mario Bros.  It was a 2 screen clamshell design with Mario and Luigi in a bottling factory.  The last time I tried it, a couple of years ago, it still worked.


----------



## tigsobango (Oct 20, 2016)

Man I feel old.

Mine was the Sega Megadrive, although our family in Japan had a NES. That megadrive brings back so many memories, especially the controller.

Grandpa was a gamer.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2016)

mine was the playstation. catch me with that 2mb of ram any day

edit: actually i remember having an atari something at one point but i can't remember what it was so let's just go with the playstation

edit #2: sike i just read the post above mine. definitely was the sega genesis.


----------



## teto (Oct 20, 2016)

i think it was the first playstation. good times, but i lost both the console and controllers. and the games. i stick to other consoles now though, not really a fan of playstations.


----------



## nintendokitten (Oct 20, 2016)

my first console was the wii


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

Mine was a Ds Lite


----------



## Samansu (Oct 21, 2016)

Mine was NES! (Yes I am old! ;P)


----------



## KingKyle (Oct 21, 2016)

Wii


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 22, 2016)

First Nintendo console was the GameCube. First console ever was the PS1.


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 22, 2016)

gameboy advance sp in 2003


----------



## Eline (Oct 22, 2016)

I bought the Nintendo Advance with my sister, and after that I bought my own DS (without my sister, lol!)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 22, 2016)

Snes and my mom bought it for me, it's all thanks to her that i'm into games now!


----------



## Aizu (Oct 22, 2016)

Mine was the Sega Megadrive and the SNES, getting some serious nostalgia reading this thread ahaha


----------

